# Anyone use a Halti headcollar?



## bwoz

Hi there, sorry I can't give you personal experience with the head halter type, but I did use the easy walk harness with success. Is there a store in your area that allows you to return a halter if you try it and it doesn't seem to help? The bigger chain stores around here let you. Good luck on finding the right tool. Hopefully others who have used it will give you more guidance....


----------



## kgiff

If you're not already enrolled in a class, I'd suggest you do that. I used a halti briefly with an older pup as a training aid. None of the no pull harnesses or head collars should be used as a cure all that you slap on and go, they should be used as a training aid. 

At 3 months, you should be able to start working on leash manners without a head collar or harness. Finding a good class/instructor will teach you how to go about training.


----------



## RedDogs

With a puppy that age it tends to be best to just do good walking training first. Get in a class. When your puppy is a bit older it can be an added safety equipment piece. (IF he pulls hard, you won't get pulled over and hurt).


----------



## iansgran

At 4 months we are using the gentle leader headcollar with Jaro. He resisted a lot at the beginning but it much better now. We always use a treat to put it on. We sometimes feed him with it on, not attached to the leash. At 4 months if he starts running fast, for instance down the front stairs, he gets a pretty strong pull and I have pretty weak knees, so I need to be careful about the pulling. I have ordered a easy walk, too, will see what he does better with. Our previous Golden did great with the gentle leader even though he was 100 lbs.


----------



## samchu_mammy

We used it on Sam. At first, he HATES it, and it took him less than a week to learn and accept it.

First day, he didn't even do his business with the halti on!:doh: But I didn't take it off, he needed to learn and get use to it. So, what I did was keep taking him out with the halti on, like 5 times the same day, finally, he relief himself. Then, he didn't have any issue doing his business after!

He tried to take it off with his paw for the first 2-3 weeks, my suggestion is, make sure you read the manual and DVD (if they come with one, mine did), and know exactly how it works. If too loose, they can get it off easily! And always use treats!!!

I love my halti~ it is so much easier for me to control Sam while I am a skinny person with no strength at all.:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I have mixed feelings about using one. We used it on Penny for a while. And she was totally nice while wearing it...no more pulling, walked quietly at our side. However, she went right back to her old ways if she didn't have it on so it's no substitute for teaching/learning proper leash manners. Plus, she spent most of our walks with her face and shoulder to the ground pushing herself along trying to scrape it off.

I didn't like that fact that the uninformed public thought it was a muzzle and I was warned more than once that if my dog requires a muzzle she shouldn't be out in public.

I give it a thumbs down at any age, based on my experience. Find a class and start obedience training, that's the best way.


----------



## doggylove86

I have the Halti and it is like MAGIC!

However, like bwoz said, I would suggest you check out training or classes first. 

My dog was fine on a leash until she saw another dog or squirrel or anything that moves and would want to go say hi. The Halti keeps her by my side and stops the excited pulling. 
Of course she hated it at first, all dogs probably would. I put it on her at home and kept giving treats while she was wearing it for like 5 minutes at a time. Then the first few walks, she'd stop every few feet to paw at her face or rub her face against my leg. It's a bit of work, but totally worth it!


----------



## zeke11

I just ordered a Gentle Leader. I can't wait to get it since I haven't walked Duffy in two years. My husband walks him, I am not confident to walk him since the one time he spotted a dog in someone's yard and literally dragged me on my butt across the yard to go greet the dog. As soon as he started pulling, I sat down for more leverage, but it didn't help. He is very strong.

it seems hard to believe this thing will prevent that, hoping so!

kris


----------



## Millie'sMom

I use a "snoot loop" it is very similar to a gentle leader. I have used it on a service puppy as young as 7 weeks old. I use it when I am not training good leash manners as she never get used to pulling.


----------



## Heathhanly

I do use a Halti, my Golden is now 10 months old and she has used it since she was 4 1/2 months old.

It was recommended by our instructors at our obedience class because she was continually lunging at other dogs, not aggressively but to play. Many dogs in our obedience classes use them. She didn't like it at first but adjusted quickly and it enabled us to walk her in parks and on the street, which previously had been very difficult. I like it but I do agree with some of the issues mentioned by others

When we take her off it and walk with a check chain she still pulls and , because she is not used to responding to the check /release control of the check chain, she doesn't respond well. Also, we have been lazy perfecting our techniques so we tend to pull and not use the quick jerk. She has calmed down a lot and I feel we must now put some work in work in re-training her and ourselves.

Also I agree that many non-dog people think it is a muzzle and treat her with great suspicion, which is a pity because she is the most gentle and loving dog I have ever owned.

I am happy that we started using it as it gave us the confidence to carry on with our obedience training. I am sure we would have not been able to persevere if she had continued to carry on the way she did when we first started. She has moved up 3 levels since we started and is doing really well, however I am still not confident to take her to class without it.

So it has it's pluses and minuses, guess it is up to the individual and what suits them, and their dog


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CITIgolden

I haven't used the halti collar, but I've tried the gentle lead and after a short walk it rubbed my dog's fur and there are still marks from it even though I decided to throw it away. I've been using the easy walk harness for a while and it helps you more than it really does anything with the dog. In my experience it's all about training and while I'm still struggling to get KC to behave on a leash all the time, he's getting there but still some mishaps. 

I do have to caution about the easy walk harness - my dog's MRI and blood tests from a seroma he developed after a bite show signs of chronic hemorrhage at spots where the easy walk touches him. It's almost bizarre how it correlates, so especially if your dog pulls a lot I would not recommend an easy walk harness or try to add pads to it though that likely wont solve the problem. I had mine fitted by professionals and while I called pet safe they of course will not admit that it can in fact injure your dog if it is properly fitted...


----------

